# How tall are you?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm 170cm


----------



## Dim7

If I were a moderator, I would probably delete posts that use feet and inches. Inferior measurement systems fill me with rage.

I won't give a precise answer but I'm taller than 190 cm, shorter than 180 cm.


----------



## Dr Johnson

What is cm in real money?


----------



## SixFootScowl

About 6'1" (185 CM)


----------



## Belowpar

I am always amazed that anyone has had their height measured after the age of about 12!

I realise that my passport description is probably illeagal, but its almost certainly within a cm or 3 of the truth. 

So my answer to your questions is: very.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm around 5'8", so pretty much the same as CoAG.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What does the ' and " mean???????? I've never seen it before


----------



## Mahlerian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What does the ' and " mean???????? I've never seen it before


Feet and inches, naturally.


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What does the ' and " mean???????? I've never seen it before


That is shorthand in America for feet (') and inches (").


----------



## Sloe

Belowpar said:


> I am always amazed that anyone has had their height measured after the age of about 12!
> 
> I realise that my passport description is probably illeagal, but its almost certainly within a cm or 3 of the truth.
> 
> So my answer to your questions is: very.


You are not told to messaure your hight to get ID card or passport in England?

What about inscription?


----------



## Cosmos

I'm 5'11" [or about 180 cm]...so close


----------



## Manxfeeder

6 feet four inches. I can't fit in a lot of cars. Fortunately, I can fit in my Mercedes. And my Toyota.


----------



## Badinerie

An imperial six feet two inches. Slightly less in the cold weather.


----------



## Ukko

At 21 I was 5'11.5". Now I am 5'10". Gravity is remorseless.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm five feet two inches.


----------



## Ingélou

Like Mahlerian & CoAG, I am about 5' 8" or 173 cm.

It is a popular and supremely elegant height.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm 5'11" (180 cm) if I wear shoes. I'm a fraction of an inch under with no shoes.

Tall hulking Viking woman HOOAH!


----------



## Blancrocher

Manxfeeder said:


> 6 feet four inches.


Nice ... looks like you're in the lead at the moment.


----------



## Krummhorn

6'4" (195.072cm). Size 13EEE shoe.

I have to try on cars like I try on shoes, and buy clothes from a Big n' Tall specialty store always with "specialty" prices.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

As my namesake would say, tall enough to reach the ground.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Abraham Lincoln said:


> As my namesake would say, tall enough to reach the ground.


Answer the ******* question please


----------



## senza sordino

5'8" 173 cm, not tall, not short.


----------



## GreenMamba

5'10", maybe 5'11"


----------



## Avey

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What does the ' and " mean???????? I've never seen it before


I love this. When I read cm, I have to google cm to feet conversion. When I see Celsius, I have to subtract 32, take just over half of it.

Measurements, all over the place, gotta love it.


----------



## Avey

I was 6', and after an injury, I lost about an inch. 5' 11'.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

About 5'7 to 5'8 depending on which doctor measures me; that's around 173 cm. I was pretty short until my late teens, but girls thought it was cute, and I enjoyed the attention. I honestly like being shorter than a lot of my family and friends. Staying under 6 feet tall in my family means you keep your hair.


----------



## Art Rock

Avey said:


> I love this. When I read cm, I have to google cm to feet conversion. When I see Celsius, I have to subtract 32, take just over half of it.
> 
> Measurements, all over the place, gotta love it.


Only Myanmar, Liberia and the USA still use the non-metric system......

Last time I was measured, 185 cm.


----------



## Piwikiwi

182 cm so about 6 feet


----------



## Dr Johnson

I am 5'8" (or, to put it another way, 3.89 cubits).

I don't think my height has in any way impeded or enhanced my enjoyment of music, classical or otherwise.

Thank you.


----------



## schigolch

Many years ago, on entering the Spanish Army, I was measured as 178 cm, barefooted. That's about 5'11", with my shoes on.

This is the only time I remember to being measured during my whole adult life.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I am 5'8" (or, to put it another way, 3.89 cubits).
> 
> I don't think my height has in any way impeded or enhanced my enjoyment of music, classical or otherwise.
> 
> Thank you.


You seem taller than that on the forum.

I too am 5'8." At least I was last time I checked. I'm probably the height of an elf now.


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> You seem taller than that on the forum.
> 
> I too am 5'8." At least I was last time I checked. I'm probably the height of an elf now.


I presume you're not talking about Tolkien elves.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> *You seem taller than that on the forum.*
> 
> I too am 5'8." At least I was last time I checked. I'm probably the height of an elf now.


You know how it is:

One pill makes you larger
And one pill makes you small


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> I presume you're not talking about Tolkien elves.


No, the ones that sleep under dandelions.


----------



## QuietGuy

5'6" ................................................


----------



## Kivimees

178 cm - somewhat less when I'm slouching.


----------



## Belowpar

Kivimees said:


> 178 cm - somewhat less when I'm slouching.


----------



## Kivimees

Checking dictionary for meaning of slouch as noun....


----------



## LHB

6 ft (183 cm for normal people)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

2.01 metres (6'7"). I have a firm jaw, piercing blue eyes and devastating good looks. 

Unfortunately, hyperbole is remorseless too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

6 feet and half an inch - at least that's what was put down when I last went for a medical. Sorry, but I can't identify with centimetres (and presumably neither could the GP).


----------



## schigolch

Around 184 cm, I dare say.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

6'2'' 

15 characters


----------



## Jos

18200000000 angstrom, roughly........


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

exceedingly tall... I tower over midgets


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> 2.01 metres (6'7"). I have a firm jaw, piercing blue eyes and devastating good looks.
> 
> Unfortunately, hyperbole is remorseless too.


you sound like, "My name is Bond... James Bond" hahaha


----------



## Jeff W

On a good day (I hurt my back about a year and a half ago and have trouble standing fully upright some days), I am 5' 10" (177.8 cm for the metrically inclined). Not terribly tall.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am a tiny human at five foot one.


----------



## clavichorder

A little over 6'1" or around 186cm.


----------



## Ilarion

181 cm too short...


----------



## ptr

I'm as tall as clavichorder!

/ptr


----------



## Vronsky

I'm 175cm (or 5'9'').


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The shorter you are, the more likes you get



SarahNorthman said:


> I am a tiny human at five foot one.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Dim7

It's so unfair!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I've noticed that this thread, on the whole, self-selects tall people. The men and women who are posting their heights here are quite a bit taller than the average height for their respective genders... i.e. lots of 6'+ men or 5'8" women.


----------



## Ingélou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The shorter you are, the more likes you get
> 
> Q.E.D.


Actually, no... 
Q.E.D. VVVV



Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm 5'11" (180 cm) if I wear shoes. I'm a fraction of an inch under with no shoes.
> 
> Tall hulking Viking woman HOOAH!


Currently, tiny Sarah has 5 likes & tall Huilu 7.
It seems to just depend on who's reading and how like-prone they're feeling.


----------



## Guest

I'm 6'2" in 6 inch heels.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I am about this size.








I think.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> Actually, no...
> Q.E.D. VVVV
> 
> Currently, tiny Sarah has 5 likes & tall Huilu 7.
> It seems to just depend on who's reading and how like-prone they're feeling.


I "liked" Sarah's post because of the way she expressed herself: " I'm a tiny human..", not because of the height.


----------



## Guest

SeptimalTritone said:


> I've noticed that this thread, on the whole, self-selects tall people. The men and women who are posting their heights here are quite a bit taller than the average height for their respective genders... i.e. lots of 6'+ men or 5'8" women.


The really small ones can't reach the keyboard.


----------



## Stavrogin

I am 187 cm tall, i.e. I think 6'1-6'2


----------



## brotagonist

one seventy two point five, perhaps, after a good stretch, one seventy three


----------



## SarahNorthman

Ingélou said:


> Actually, no...
> Q.E.D. VVVV
> 
> Currently, tiny Sarah has 5 likes & tall Huilu 7.
> It seems to just depend on who's reading and how like-prone they're feeling.


wooo the short person got some likes. I will note however, that I still am the shortest one so far.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

SarahNorthman said:


> wooo the short person got some likes. I will note however, that I still am the shortest one so far.


I am still shorter than you. *retracts into teacup*


----------



## SarahNorthman

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I am still shorter than you. *retracts into teacup*


That's a pretty deep teacup.


----------



## Couchie

Art Rock said:


> Only Myanmar, Liberia and the USA still use the non-metric system......
> 
> Last time I was measured, 185 cm.


In Canada we use a rather horrific mix of both systems. Height in feet-inches, distance in kilometres. Ambient temperature in Celsius, cooking temperatures in Farenheit. Body weight in pounds, measured quantities in grams.

I have no idea what my height is in cm, what a 78 degrees Fahrenheit day feels like, how hot a 160 degrees Celsius oven is, or how heavy a person who weights 100 kg is.

I'm 6'1.


----------



## Claireclassical

I'm 175cm


----------



## GreenMamba

Couchie said:


> In Canada we use a rather horrific mix of both systems. Height in feet-inches, distance in kilometres. Ambient temperature in Celsius, cooking temperatures in Farenheit. Body weight in pounds, measured quantities in grams.
> 
> *I have no idea* what my height is in cm, *what a 78 degrees Fahrenheit day feels like*, how hot a 160 degrees Celsius oven is, or how heavy a person who weights 100 kg is.
> 
> I'm 6'1.


That's because you live in Canada. Drive south a bit and you'll know what they feel like.


----------



## Sherkel

5' 9", which apparently makes me 175 cm.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I might be one of those people who looks like their stoned all the time. 

Anyway, this guy asked me, "Dude, how high ARE you!?"

So I said: 5'7

Probably confirming his suspicions.


----------



## Tristan

5'9"

A nice average height that you can't complain about. Although I do happen to be friends with some tall guys, so I'm often the shortest in the group -_-


----------



## drpraetorus

6'1". I would have preferred 6' 4" but stopped too soon.


----------



## joen_cph

I feel quite tall when in Spain or Portugal. 

173 cm.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

SeptimalTritone said:


> I've noticed that this thread, on the whole, self-selects tall people. The men and women who are posting their heights here are quite a bit taller than the average height for their respective genders... i.e. lots of 6'+ men or 5'8" women.


Well I'm very sorry to have to disappoint you... 



SarahNorthman said:


> That's a pretty deep teacup.


It's OK, he's just pretending to be a dormouse


----------



## Figleaf

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I'm five feet two inches.


Me too. What's with the sad face? Us shorties always have enough leg room, and there's usually a tall person around to help us reach things on high shelves.


----------



## Morimur

A towering five feet and seven inches but I pack a punch. If you get in my face and don't move and don't punch back, you'll feel my power.


----------



## Woodduck

5'9."

That's a height about which there is absolutely nothing to say. It's a great relief to know that there is a thread on TC on which I do not feel the need to say anything about anything. However...


----------



## Dim7

******* Feet and inches do not exist!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

6'2". 220 pounds (100Kg). And ugly. 
Who you lookin' at?


----------



## Guest

I also have rather large hands: I can play 10ths on the piano easily but I would describe myself as a sub-mediocre pianist.


----------



## Guest

Can't play octaves on the piano with my feet for the life of me, though.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I'm more likely to find pants that fit in the kid's section than the men's. Am I too small, or are kids too fat?


----------



## Blake

5'8. I never felt short on my own, but most of my buds are over 6'... don't know how that happened.


----------



## atsizat

I am 172 cm. Is this considered short?


----------



## atsizat

Blake said:


> 5'8. I never felt short on my own, but most of my buds are over 6'... don't know how that happened.


I am 5' 7.75" (172 cm). Are we short?


----------



## Blake

atsizat said:


> I am 5' 7.75" (172 cm). Are we short?


I've had people comment on my height when I'm with my tall friends. My best bud is 6'4", haha. I feel short next to him, that's for sure.


----------



## Belowpar

Fasolt and Fafner if you're reading this, could you please oblige? It's just that they are curious over in the Opera Forum.


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> Fasolt and Fafner if you're reading this, could you please oblige? It's just that they are curious over in the Opera Forum.


I have the same feeling, before we know it, we have questions about all sizes :lol:


----------



## Gouldanian

6'2 of pure Canadian beef!


----------



## Blancrocher

1'' shorter than my younger brother, which has always annoyed me.


----------



## Flamme

Enough! lol Around 184 cm...


----------



## mstar

I happen to be 4' 33".
Conversely, I could be serious and just say I'm 6'6".
Yes - I revived this thread jus to say that...


----------



## hpowders

6' 2". (74 inches). Roughly, 188 cm.


----------



## ProudSquire

75 inches. So about 6'3" or 190 cm.


----------



## mstar

I hope it's not rude to say that you're _really tall_... I'm nowhere near six feet.


----------



## Dedalus

I'm 5'9". Kind of average, maybe shortish for a male. But hey, Schubert was 5'1"! 5 feet and one freaking inch!


----------



## isorhythm

5'10" or about 178 cm.

I could have sworn I answered a thread like this before, but can't find it now....

Lots of tall people here.


----------



## Pugg

I am 1.90 that the metric system


----------



## hpowders

I'll take a guess that most of us are within the range of 3 feet to 7 feet tall. (91.4 cm to 213.3 cm).


----------



## Bix

187 cm

what on earth are we going to be asked for the measurements of next?!?


----------



## Crystal

I'm 5'6"(168 cm) and it's quite tall for an Asian young girl


----------



## David OByrne

Crystal said:


> I'm 5'6"(168 cm) and it's quite tall for an Asian young girl


I like Asian girls


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Me too................................


----------



## Capeditiea

I am 167cm... or 5' 5.5"


----------



## Phil loves classical

Capeditiea said:


> I am 167cm... or 5' 5.5"


Exactly my height. Are you my evil twin?


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> Exactly my height. Are you my evil twin?


:3 probably. *maniacal laughter ensues


----------



## Torkelburger

I'm a big guy (big tuba player). I am 6'3.5" and I weigh 280 pounds. Gotta lose some weight.


----------



## Couchie

About 2 inches but if you put me in a glass of water I swell up to almost twice that


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Couchie said:


> About 2 inches but if you put me in a glass of water I swell up to almost twice that


How much water do you take?


----------



## Couchie

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How much water do you take?


Kind of an unseemly question


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Couchie said:


> Kind of an unseemly question


Highly Absorbent :tiphat:


----------



## Becca

3" taller when wearing 3" heels


----------



## Couchie

Becca said:


> 3" taller when wearing 3" heels


If you wore 2 pairs of 3 inch heels you would be briefly 6 inches taller prior to breaking your ankle. Worth it, though


----------



## LezLee

My passport (expired 1982) says 5’7” but recently for medical purposes I was weighed and had my height measured. I was shocked and disbelieving to be told I’m just over 5’4” (164cm)! I know we all lose a little height as we get older but don’t see how I could possibly lose nearly 3 inches without realising.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Do you jog a lot ?


----------



## LezLee

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you jog a lot ?


Certainly not! A great deal of thought and ingenuity has been spent on avoiding any sort of exercise, ever. I'm particularly proud of my success in five years at grammar school. :lol:


----------



## Klassik

LezLee said:


> My passport (expired 1982) says 5'7" but recently for medical purposes I was weighed and had my height measured. I was shocked and disbelieving to be told I'm just over 5'4" (164cm)! I know we all lose a little height as we get older but don't see how I could possibly lose nearly 3 inches without realising.





Becca said:


> 3" taller when wearing 3" heels


Maybe Becca has your heels!


----------



## ldiat

Mae West the old time actress has a answer when she asked a fellow how tall he was.......i can not repeat it.....


----------



## Capeditiea

LezLee said:


> Certainly not! A great deal of thought and ingenuity has been spent on avoiding any sort of exercise, ever. I'm particularly proud of my success in five years at grammar school. :lol:


Capeditiea liked this post.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm 6'4". Don't sit behind me in a concert, or you'll get very familiar with the back of my head.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Do you wear a hat, just so I know


----------



## Klassik

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm 6'4". Don't sit behind me in a concert, or you'll get very familiar with the back of my head.


Sounds good to me! I don't want to go to a concert to see things. The visuals will take away from my focus on the music. I wouldn't have a problem sitting behind you unless you have an odd looking head that will distract me or if there's some aspect to your head which ruins the audio quality. Perhaps the sound waves hitting a bald chromedome might cause strange acoustic effects!  So, yeah, hopefully you're not bald. :lol:


----------



## hpowders

I am taller than Renée Fleming, but shorter than Wotan.


----------



## eljr

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm 170cm


187 cm here....


----------



## eljr

Klassik said:


> The visuals will take away from my focus on the music.


interesting

......


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

6' 2".

I have rather large hands as well, reaching 11ths on the piano without too much difficulty.


----------



## Totenfeier

Dad was 6'4", Mom was 5'2". I'm 5'9" (down from an all-time high of 5'10"). I "take after" Mom's side of the family (I look more like my maternal grandfather, unlike my brother and sister).


----------



## chill782002

6'4" (193 cm). We're all tall in my family on both sides.


----------



## eljr

187 cm

.....................


----------



## TMHeimer

I believe I'm about 5'11....now....used to be just a shade under 6 feet.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Oakey

Interesting thread 

I’m 195 cm (6’4)


----------



## Pat Fairlea

How tall? Well, my feet reach the ground. About 1.80m, with a following wind.


----------



## CnC Bartok

6ft 2 in if I can be bothered to stand up straight. I will say with confidence that it is usual to slouch once you've passed 50!


----------



## Luchesi

TMHeimer said:


> I believe I'm about 5'11....now....used to be just a shade under 6 feet.


You're so new here. Welcome! There used to be a billboard "Entering Westchester County, the richest county in the world!". It's probably gone now. So garish! I haven't been back in many years..

"Rachmaninov's music is certainly at the pinnacle of Romantic piano repertoire, and at a massive 6'6" (2.01m) he certainly towered over his contemporaries too. A century beforehand, Beethoven might have scaled new heights with his groundbreaking Symphony No. 9, but at just 5'2" (1.58m), his diminutive stature is another story.

At 6 feet tall (1.82m), Franz Liszt's physicality matched the might of his music, but pint-sized Grieg might have had trouble getting served at his local pub - he was the same height as 'little mushroom' Schubert, at just 1.55m (almost 5'1") high."

https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/latest/composer-heights/


----------



## Judith

I'm just five feet tall, but they say that good things come out of small packages


----------



## Luchesi

Judith said:


> I'm just five feet tall, but they say that good things come out of small packages


Women live longer because they're shorter.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I'm short, 5 foot.


----------



## Annied

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm 6'4". Don't sit behind me in a concert, or you'll get very familiar with the back of my head.


Ach, you're my nightmare! I'm 5'3" but quite literally half of me is leg, so I practically vanish when I sit down. I'm the dream person to sit behind.

(It used to be quite funny in my working days, when I often wore 4" heels, to see the faces of people at meetings who'd arrived when I was already seated on seeing me stand up as we left at the end. "Unwind" was a word I often heard.)


----------



## Lilijana

if I manage to get the medication i need this year, it's likely i could lose a few centimetres of height over the next couple of years


----------



## Musicaterina

I'm 155 cm small, and furthermore I've got quite short legs. Because of this, I can't play the the bass viol, not even the lyra viol (My boyfriend has got a lyra viol, and I tried to play it - no chance!). But now I'm learning to play the tenor viol. That works quite well although I've got a quite big tenor viol (borrowed). My own instrument (when I will have one one day) should be smaller (maybe small enough to be tuned not only in G but also as an alto viol in A).


----------



## KenOC

Pretty short, just 0.00928 furlongs.


----------



## Rambler

Imperial 5ft 10and 1/2 inches. That extra I/2 inch seemed strangely important. But at 64 years of age I remeasured myself and it seems to have disappeared. I'm obviously not the man I was!


----------



## Luchesi

I straighten up when I hear this song;


----------



## Caesura

I'm 5'3, or 161 cm tall. For a while I thought I was 5'4, but the measuring tape told me the truth.


----------



## aleazk

Just 1.70 m. No that tall for a male I guess. I saw a picture of my paternal great grandfather and both my father and I got the same physical build. But my paternal grandfather was 1.80 m or more. And my cousin, son of my father's brother (who has the physical build of my grandfather) is 2 m or more!  Mendel genetics... kinda funny


----------



## Flamme

Enuff:lol:


----------

